# Feather Duster Goose Calls????????



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

I tried one out at scheels in fargo. Great sounding call. My question is what is dymondwood? Is it a laminate? Will it contract and expand like wood with the changing weather? Will it chip? I liked this call alot and am just wondering if it will stand the test of time. Thanks


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I may be wrong, and correct me if I am, but I believe Feather Duster calls are made with acrylic stabalized woods. I do not own any wood or acrylic treated wooden calls -- yet; it would be nice to hear how they react with moisture. The Feather Duster call I tried was a very nice sounding call. I saw the guys using them at the outdoor weekend calling contest in Fargo this past August -- they sounded very goosey! However, they were the acrylic ones that are also not available, but hopefully will be soon. :lol:

Ima870man


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Chris knows his stuff...Great sounding calls!


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks 870. Can anybody else tell me something about this call? I tried to call the shop but have not got a anwser back yet. Thanks


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

All I can tell you is that I know they are going to be around the shop tonight. I was over there last night for a couple hours. What number did you try calling, if nothing else I can get you a number to get ahold of Chris. I bought a new duck call from them last night FRICKEN AWESOME. Its hard to buy any other calls when you get to know these guys. I don't think you could find any better guys in my opinion. They are class acts that make some of the best calls on the market. Check out there website if nothing else. They offer many different choices for looks of the calls. Their calls are of a Stabalized Acrylic Wood, so the moisture should not be a problem. Just give chris a call and he can awnser all of your questions. For the money you can't find a better call, in fact its hard to say if there is a better call on the market right now. Just my two cents.


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks honker.


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

I thought the guy that owned feather duster calls was on this site? Anybody know who this is? I tried to call the shop and left a message but have yet to have my call returned. I sure hope he gets back to me soon. The season is getting closer.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

If you need to get ahold of one of them, look for "VanWey" he is a prostaffer for them and he can hook ya up as well. Just shoot him a PM and he will get back to you pretty fast, great guys to deal with. Tell VanWey Shawn Sent ya, lol. Laters.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

or contact pineislandguide

I hear theyre good calls and good for people to change from a flute to short reed and one of the easiest calls to blow


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Sorry to be absent fellas! Yes, it is a stabilized wood and actually it holds up better than traditional wood in the sense that the acrylic causes the wood to be highly moisture resistant. If you have any more questions feel free to call or stop over to the shop. They are also available at Scheel's and Gander Mtn. in Fargo if you want to try one out there. 701-388-3986

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

I wouldnt worry about moisture. i was at my friends house last night who pro staffs for Feather Duster, and he lets his lil girl play with his hunting call in the bath tub.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah, Cory......he loves playing with his calls in the bathtub too!!

The Feather Duster is a very durable call!! I have put all my FD's through the toughest of tough and have never had a problem!! If you have any questions or concerns please PM me or Chris and we will get back to you as soon as possible!! Or Call 

Chris- 701-388-3986
Ryan (me) - 701-330-0775

Thanks


----------

